# [RemoteDeskop Win]Avec un tunnel crypter ssh [OK]

## zoltix

Bonjour,

	De la machine de production en Windows xp(A),  Jaimerais me connecté sur un pc en Windows xp(B) en RemoteDesktop en travers les firewalls. 

Jai une machine XP (A) qui se trouve dans le même domaine que Linux(LA) qui est connecté par internet a un autres Linux(LB) en  ssh dans lequel se trouve dans un domaine avec Windows xp(B).

Comment je peux faire pour connecter pour connecter de Windows xp(A) à Windows xp(B) en RemoteDesktop

Jai plusieurs solutions, 

1) sous Windows xp, avec putty faire du forward port.   ssh -C -L  3389:126.112.90.1:3389 126.112.106.27 et se connecté avec mstsc /v  localhost.

Mais ca ne marche pas car mstsc(client remote desktop sous xp) refuse car il détecte comme si il voulait se connecté sur lui-même(fonctionne bien avec la gentoo rdesktop).

2)  je pensais faire du ip forwarding et du port forwarding  entre les 2 gentoo et puis me connecté sur la gentoo comme si cétait  la machine xp B( mstsc /v LA).

Jai essayé de configurer cela avec iptable je ny suis pas arrivé.

Petit shéma.

{WinXp(A) -------"RemDesktopServeur"--->gento(LA)}

------ssh------->

{Gentoo(LB) ----"RemDesktopServeur"---->WinXp(B) }

Comment puis-je faire ?

Merci davance de votre aide.Last edited by zoltix on Tue Sep 13, 2005 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *zoltix wrote:*   

> Comment puis-je faire ?

 

Essaye la technique du proxy socks (ou "DynamicForward") que je décris dans mon howto:

Tunnels et utilisation avancée de ssh

----------

## zoltix

un peu compliqué pour moi ........ mais ca marche je peux prendre le controle sur tout ce que je veux maintenant

encore merci

----------

